# Trying Out my Hobbs Canal Reel



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

lol the write up is great!!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Never fails to get a hit while taking a piss, getting a drink or getting a chew.....great read.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

man i cant tell you how many times i've been hit while taking a leak  ;D if the bite slows down just pull out your wang and let it rip    that will get them fired up for sure , why do you think i catch so many fish? :-? it's cause i like to hang out with my wang out ;D [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just don't hang out with your wang out in the wrong conditions!
Otherwise, you'd end up with a broken deck. 
Lol


> man i cant tell you how many times i've been hit while taking a leak  ;D if the bite slows down just pull out your wang and let it rip    that will get them fired up for sure  , why do you think i catch so many fish? :-? it's cause i like to hang out with my wang out  ;D [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

lmao you had to bring that up didnt you...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> lmao you had to bring that up didnt you...


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I paid a little extra and got a slightly better reel without the "quick release spool" and a disc drag.


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]
That's a funny, and tragic [smiley=boohoo.gif], story! Next time, eh?


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

It was a tough day with that wind but I had not been bank hopping in a long time. It was still a great time and I got to practice my fly casting in 20mph winds. lol. I like the new reel. My son has the same Hobbs crap on his rod and I am going to take it back and upgrade it too. Be glad your reel crapped out in a canal with a big snook and not out on a flat with Alonzo on your first Bonefish on fly. That would have sucked ten fold.


----------

